# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  А каким КПК вы пользуетесь? ( если имеется разумеется)

## Zabyl_pass

Сабж

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Surfer

"Не пользуюсь" тоже надо бы =)

----------


## Zabyl_pass

ну другое и есть это)

----------


## Biser

Glofish- это как я понимаю E-Ten!

----------


## Zabyl_pass

угу

----------


## ScratchyClaws

HP IPAQ hx2190b

----------


## Exxx

Не пользуюсь. Лично не знаю ни одного человека (из тех у кого есть кпк) кому он реально нужен. Для подавляющего большинства, самая полезная фича КПК - фигачить стилусом по разноцветным шарикам, ну и музыку слушать.

----------


## Макcим

Не пользуюсь

----------


## strawser

MIO

----------


## Zabyl_pass

вообще он нужен для работы, когда нет места для ноута. Лучше конечно брать UMPC но там и цена больше. А так кпк как мне кажется можно и поиграть и что-то сделать в ворде экселе и т.п

----------


## [500mhz]

ipaq 1940 аж стыдно)))

----------


## GRom

Другое... смартфон i-Mate SP3i.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Не пользуюсь. Лично не знаю ни одного человека (из тех у кого есть кпк) кому он реально нужен. Для подавляющего большинства, самая полезная фича КПК - фигачить стилусом по разноцветным шарикам, ну и музыку слушать.


а как же чтение книг в haali reader? и просмотр фильмов...

----------


## Zabyl_pass

ну фильмы можно на том же айподе смотреть, книжки на псп читать гораздо удобнее. Да и формат djvu не воспринимает нормально ни одна программа на кпк.

----------


## ed13

Sony vaio ux180p, ни один КПК и рядом не валялся при почти таких же размерах...

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> ну фильмы можно на том же айподе смотреть, книжки на псп читать гораздо удобнее. Да и формат djvu не воспринимает нормально ни одна программа на кпк.


psp для чтения книг дороговата будет... (учитывая стоимость картриджей к ней)... по стастике на 1 проданную psp приходится 1,5-2 картриджа...

у меня в формате djvu только журналы по рукоделию... а распечатать схемки я и домашнего ПК могу 

моё имхо - кпк самый функциональный вариант - и кино, и книжки, и музыка, и ms ofice

----------


## Zabyl_pass

какие картриджи? ставиться 3-30 oe pro дальше программа для чтения книг( не помню названия). Мс оффис совершенно неудобен на кпк, я пробовал сделать в нем презентацию в итоге когда более-менее нормально сделал, кпк резетнулся. В формате djvu у меня половина книжек, к примеру журналу типа игромания, плейбой ну и т.п. Лично щас у меня асус, но потом поменяю на айфон 16 гб( или скока там у него), т.к во первых дизайн, во вторых удобство ...

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> поменяю на айфон 16 гб( или скока там у него), т.к во первых дизайн, во вторых удобство ...


в субботу имела счастье поиграться с айпод тач (который недоайфон) жуть... дизайн хорош, когда лежит максимум на столе. 
в руке держать неудобно ибо верхняя часть (которая же дает серебристый контур вокруг) не округлая соответственно в руке сжимать не приятно... 
приложения, как я поняла, не тормозят, но открываются с понтом 
пользоваться тоже имхо не оч. удобно (хотя это мое имхо ибо я привыкла на кпк иногда вместо стилуса ногтем нажимать на экран, а тут такой фокус не прокатывает)... 
ужос короче... других слов нет...

----------


## Zabyl_pass

ну это сначала неудобно пальцем, когда привыкаешь кажется удобно. Я вообще поначалу стилусом от асуса нажимал. Приложения аппловские не тормозят, 3rd party да, т.к айфон рассчитан только на то что стоит. В остальном превосходит кпк, тот же VGA от которого я в востроге ( у самого asus p535 qVGA ). 16 гб памяти и большой экран в размерах.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> ну это сначала неудобно пальцем, когда привыкаешь кажется удобно. Я вообще поначалу стилусом от асуса нажимал. Приложения аппловские не тормозят, 3rd party да, т.к айфон рассчитан только на то что стоит. В остальном превосходит кпк, тот же VGA от которого я в востроге ( у самого asus p535 qVGA ). 16 гб памяти и большой экран в размерах.


размер экрана, если не ошибаюсь почти такой же.
а что касается качества картинки, имхо, что айфон что кпк, что псп везде сравнимо.

я например в последнее время даже ленюсь конвертировать кино под кпк, заливаю как есть на SD (благо там 2 гига), плюс вроде есть возможность выбора звуковой дорожки.

Но на вкус и цвет, как говорится)
Благо выбор большой, каждый себе может что-то найти.

----------


## Zabyl_pass

кстати что посоветуете, надо что-то вроде асуса п535(520 мгц 64 ram, 256 pzy) но с вга. Но только 480 на 640 а не 400x800. Вот думаю либо 02xda flame, glofish x800 или x650, что посоветуете? Самому нравится 650-ый

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Zabyl_pass

еще ничего gigabyte i350, но дизайн у него кривой какой-та....

----------


## Arkadiy

> Но на вкус и цвет, как говорится)
> Благо выбор большой, каждый себе может что-то найти.


я вот тоже в последнее время присматриваюсь к мобильной технике, правда не КПК, а комуникатору. Смотрю в сторону последних моделей от HTC.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> я вот тоже в последнее время присматриваюсь к мобильной технике, правда не КПК, а комуникатору. Смотрю в сторону последних моделей от HTC.


мне очень нравится i-mate smartflip... дарила папику на НГ, только вариант Qtek (это одно и то же вобщем-то, только логотип разный)...
оч приятная вещь - тонкий, стильный... 
правда аккумулятор слабый  :Angry:

----------


## aintrust

> мне очень нравится i-mate smartflip...


Он же Qtek-8500, он же HTC Startrek 100...

Да, интересный дизайн, очень приятно лежит в руке, но все мои знакомые, купившие его в течение последних полутора лет, уже постарались избавиться от него. 

Батарея действительно "никакая" (иногда и на сутки не хватает), но главная проблема - в одном единственном разъеме на все случаи жизни: на наушники, на USB и на зарядку (впрочем, как и во всех "больших" HTC). Мало того, что он проприетарный (если выйдут из строя наушники - практически нигде не купите взамен, кроме как в Интернете за очень приличные деньги), довольно маленький и неглубокий, так еще и какой-то совершенно "несерьезный". Ломается (отваливается от системной платы, на которою он напрямую запаян) просто на ура: моя дочка за полгода дважды его ремонтировала. Первый раз разъем слегка расшатался, в результате чего телефон перестал заряжаться, а второй - просто вывалился из телефона, в результате чего в телефоне пришлось менять системную плату, а учитывая совершенно "ненавязчивый" сервис HTC в нашей стране (знаете, наверное, "контору" возле Шелепихинского моста), это растянулось более чем на 4 месяца! =) После этого ремонта через пару недель стало вываливаться приложение для SMS, и никакие перепрошивки последней версией софта не помогают - видимо, снова аппаратная проблема. В общем, сплошное разочарование... =(

----------


## astral

HP IPAQ hx2490

----------


## fotorama

glofish x500+ :Cool:

----------


## gdn

Сейчас AnyData ASP 505A для работы в сети Скайлинк, есть также уже не молодой HP 2790.

----------

